

Net Neutrality facing mounting GOP opposition - bkbleikamp
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20091005/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_internet_rules

======
HistoryInAction
Luckily, at this point, much can be done simply through the FCC, where Obama
has appointed some important Net Neutrality supporters. Law/principle needs to
be enshrined in law in the next four/eight years, but some important
groundwork will likely be laid.

I miss Al Gore in the Senate though. Another jump-starting, "High Speed
Computing Act of 1991" is just what we need right now.

